# decal set for surly cross check



## blazingsaddles (19 Apr 2009)

I'm after a decal set for a Surly Cross Check that I'm having some brazing work done too and then behing resprayed.

I've looked on the net but can only seem to locate a full set in the Usa.

Regards,
bs


----------



## Steve Austin (19 Apr 2009)

email gil
gil@thecycleshed.co.uk

gil has/makes stickers for nearly everything


----------



## blazingsaddles (19 Apr 2009)

Thanks Steve,

I may send an email tomorrow after trying one more shop to see if they have them in.

Regards,
bs


----------

